# Da thật, da giả và cách phân biệt đơn giản



## toilaaido (16/8/21)

Da thật, da giả và cách phân biệt đơn giản

Để nhanh chóng nhận biết và phân biệt day nit da bo thật và giả da, Bạn nên để ý các dấu hiệu đơn giản để bạn có thể lựa chọn  công ty sản xuất sổ tay da được những sản phẩm bằng da thật xứng với số tiền bỏ ra.





Dấu vết trên da
Khi chúng ta quan sát bằng mắt thì bề mặt da thật hơi thô ráp, có các đường vân của da thật rất tự nhiên, hoặc  cty sản xuất sổ bìa dacó những vết lồi lõm, tùy theo kỹ thuật thuộc và gia công mà bề mặt da sẽ có độ phẳng, mềm… tuy nhiên vẫn còn để lại dấu vết gồ ghề tương đối.

Bề mặt da
Ngoài ra trên bề mặt của chiếc thắt lưng nam da thật, khi nhìn kỹ sẽ có những lỗ chân lông nhỏ, có thể nhìn thấy bằng kính lúp. Còn bề mặt da giả thường sẽ láng, trơn tru và bằng phẳng.

Màu sắc
Day nit da bo thật để một thời gian, màu sẽ bớt đi độ tươi và có thể hơi xỉn. Khi đó, bạn hãy lau sạch và thoa lên một ít kem dưỡng da hoặc xi không màu thì bề mặt sản phẩm bằng da thật sẽ tươi màu và mềm mại lại ngay.

Bề mặt da PU 

Khả năng hút ẩm
Nhỏ một vài giọt nước lên bề mặt của chiếc day nit da bo: Nếu là da thật thì sau một vài phút, bạn sẽ thấy vệt nước lan rộng ra, thấm vào da. Da thật sẽ luôn hấp thu độ ẩm. Còn nếu là giả da thì sẽ không hút nước.

Độ đàn hồi
Khi chúng ta dùng ngón tay ấn mạnh lên bề mặt sản phẩm bằng da, nếu là da thật thì sẽ để lại vết lõm sau đó biến mất. Còn đối với da giả và các chất liệu tổng hợp sẽ không thể có được độ đàn hồi này. Ấn để biết da thật có sự đàn hồi tốt. Da thật để một thời gian không bị co giãn, còn da giả thì dễ bị co giãn. Các sản phẩm làm bằng da thật, nhất là ví da bò lúc mới thì cứng nhưng càng dùng càng mềm. Bóp ví da giả thì sau một thời gian sử dụng có thể bị khô hoặc rạn nứt.

Mùi
Với chiếc day nit da bo thật khi ngửi thường có mùi ngai ngái, còn da giả thì thường có mùi ni lông hoặc là có mùi của chất hóa học (giống như mùi nhựa hoặc mùi sơn, xăng thơm).

Nhiệt
Khi hơ lửa chiếc day nit da bo: Nếu là da thật sẽ không bị nhăn, sun lại, nếu đốt sẽ có mùi khét của hợp chất hữu cơ còn da giả sẽ bị vón cục lại. Da thật khi đốt sẽ đượm chứ không cháy rụi và có mùi khét ngái ngái đặc trưng của da, sừng như khi đốt móng tay, đốt tóc. Với day nit da bo giả khi đốt sẽ rụi cháy rất nhanh như đốt cao su, có mùi khét khó chịu, khói đen.

Qua những tiêu chí thử nghiệm thực tế này phần nào đó góp phần đánh giá tổng quan chất lượng da thật và giả da sử dụng sản xuất thắt lưng nam và ví da bò. Phần nào giúp Bạn quyết định chọn và sử dụng một sản phẩm chất lượng cao.

Ngoài các tiêu chí thực nghiệm để kiểm tra da thật này, Bạn nên tìm hiểu  xưởng gia công bìa da sâu hơn về da thật có bao nhiêu lớp? Bạn có biết rằng da thật có rất nhiều lớp cấu tạo khác nhau, ứng dụng khác nhau và dĩ nhiên chất lượng hoàn toàn khác nhau. Nếu bạn quan tâm về sản phẩm da (dây nịt da, ví da, …) bài viết dưới đây sẽ giúp Bạn.


----------

